# Wind Quintets - Favorites?



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

Due to a recent acquisition of a a recording by the Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet called "The Seasons", I've been listening to a lot of music for this colorful assortment of winds. But then, I've always like wind quintets, ever since I first heard the Westwood Quintet playing Nielsen's and Hindemith's _Kleine Kammermusik_.

So, what are your favorite works for wind quintet?

I'll start with the two mentioned above and add Ibert's _Trois pièces brèves_ and Milhaud's _La Cheminée du roi René_. I could add more, but I won't be too greedy with my own post.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Barber's _Summer Music_









I'm also partial to the very pleasant mid 20th century _Partita_ (1948) by Irving Fine, now a 'classic' staple of the literature.









Milhaud's later (second) _Wind Quintet, Op. 443 (1973)_. Having fallen asleep with a 24 hour classical FM station playing low volume, I awoke, was then half-awake when I heard the final movement of this one. It was, I thought, remarkably pleasant music, and I have yet to hear it again.

P.s. Not speaking for TC _in absentia_ member Coag (Composer of Avant-Garde) I know he would mention Ligeti's _Six Bagatelles_ and _Ten Pieces_ for wind quintet


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

I too love the Nielsen. There is something very special and unique about the first movement.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ditto the Nielsen. He also composed a work for 5 mixed winds and strings, the name of which escapes me... it is quite lovely though, and its name always strikes me as fitting. [sigh] There are some benefits with a failing memory; this ain't one of them.


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

Ukko said:


> Ditto the Nielsen. He also composed a work for 5 mixed winds and strings, the name of which escapes me... it is quite lovely though, and its name always strikes me as fitting. [sigh] There are some benefits with a failing memory; this ain't one of them.


_Serenato in Vano_, perhaps?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Whistler Fred said:


> _Serenato in Vano_, perhaps?


That's it! Excellent music, and the 'story' is simple enough to keep in the back of my mind (without cogitation) while listening.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Mozart* K. 452 (w. piano). :tiphat:


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> *Mozart* K. 452 (w. piano). :tiphat:


Technically, it's a piano and wind quartet (sans flute), but it is a very nice piece of music!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

George Onslow's wind quintet Op 81 is very good, and (if I may also be 'creative', Poulenc's Sextet for Piano and Wind Quintet is a fine work. I also like the Neilsen Wind Quintet.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

There are only two at the summit-Beethoven and Mozart and I always prefer Mozart's wind writing to that of Beethoven.


----------

